# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Dploiement d'un fichier .fmx

## wafakhrouf

Bonjour,

SVP, je veux savoir comment dployer un fichier .fmx avec Oracle Database 11g Express Edition .
C'est urgent!!!

Merci d'avance.

----------

